# New Member seeking support



## Downnotout (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello! I am a 35 year old woman in the midst of seperation & divorce. My particular situation has been difficult thus far, and it's is already comforting to find a forum where I can discuss what I'm going through to people who have been through something themselves. I look forward to posting soon.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Hello Down, there is a lot of support to be had here, whenever you are ready, post a bit of background. Many here have been and are going through what you are. You are not alone.


----------

